# Stock tyres on 2016 TTS?



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

does anyone know what they are?


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

Depends when your car is delivered and what wheels.

My wife's collected 3 weeks ago and delivered with Bridgestone's which seem to be the current tyre on the 19's. During April (and for a couple of months before) seemed to be on Hankooks.

Not sure about the 20s.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No such thing as stock tyres, Audi use a variety of suppliers and its random which you will get.
Theres no way to request a brand either. It simply is what it is..


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

Well I would be happy with Bridgestones. I've ordered the 19's. Didn't like the 20 design. 
Mine should be delivered in a couple of weeks time hopefully. The dealer said it should be built this week. 
Do you know what exact tyres?


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Picked my tts 4 weeks ago and got hankook ventus s1 evo.
The same day i looked at another tts going out and it was on bridgestones.
I think audi on the 19" use 3 manufacturers of tyres as oem the other being continental.
For the 20"s yokohama or pirelli.
Just checked on the audi website.


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

From audi
From the choices id take the hankook over the bridgestones had them on my s1 and hopeless in wet conditions.
Hankooks so far fine but quite noisy.
So it looks like two chances fron the factory!


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

Yes looking at the Bridgestones I don't like the S001's. If it were the Adrenaline's it would be better.

I would love some pilot sports on there but hey that's me. Oh well let's hope it comes with the hankook's as from the sounds of it they are slightly better.


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

dizlet said:


> Yes looking at the Bridgestones I don't like the S001's. If it were the Adrenaline's it would be better.
> 
> I would love some pilot sports on there but hey that's me. Oh well let's hope it comes with the hankook's as from the sounds of it they are slightly better.


So would i had michelin super sports great tyre.
But not totally unhappy with the hankooks.
Wothout getting in to a another heated debate i would of expected a tts to come on dare i say it a premium tyre such as michelin.


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

Levski65 said:


> dizlet said:
> 
> 
> > Yes looking at the Bridgestones I don't like the S001's. If it were the Adrenaline's it would be better.
> ...


thanks for your help. ill let you know in a couple of weeks what it arrives wearing. part of me wishes you could have a tyre option. @audi please let us upgrade. i would happily spend and extra few quid and get better treads and i'm sure others would too!


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

I've got the 20s on mine and it came with yokohamas. 
They're pretty good, I'm not unhappy.


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

Yoko's are nice. Had a set a few years ago. v sticky.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Think you'll find they are round and black.

Made by whoever is giving Audi the best deal that month.

Been debated to death on previous posts


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Shug750S said:


> Think you'll find they are round and black.
> 
> Made by whoever is giving Audi the best deal that month.
> 
> Been debated to death on previous posts


Sometimes wonder if the search function is disabled for some people


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

[smiley=behead.gif]


Shug750S said:


> Think you'll find they are round and black.
> 
> Made by whoever is giving Audi the best deal that month.
> 
> Been debated to death on previous posts


The guy only asked a question and only joined yesterday there's no need for any sarcasm and probably doesn't realise.
If you have the opinion that tyres are black and round why buy an Audi TT and not say something like a micro soft top as its only a bit of metal with seats and a steering wheel that gets you from A to B! But you didn't as you took the time to register on a forum for car enthusiasts with an interest in motoring and you'd be mortified if the tt came on the cheapest tyre possible!
Some people on this site are so negative,sarcastic and so rude.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

dizlet said:


> Levski65 said:
> 
> 
> > dizlet said:
> ...


Agreed - I am a real fan of Michelin Pilot Super Sports - have them on my car and also put them on my wife's previous MkII TT. I'd pay a few hundred extra to have Michelin PSS but I suspect factory logistics don't make that a practical option.


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

I've got Bridgestone on my TT delivered last Friday. (19')


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

moda said:


> I've got Bridgestone on my TT delivered last Friday. (19')


Ditto here

and the S001 is an epic tyre by all accounts


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Levski65 said:


> [smiley=behead.gif]
> 
> 
> Shug750S said:
> ...


If you're new to any forum then all the more reason to search to see if your question has been covered before.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Levski65 said:


> Some people on this site are so negative,sarcastic and so rude.


You need to get out more fella and relax a little !

This forum is saintly compared to some...trust me on this one :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Levski65 said:


> [smiley=behead.gif]
> 
> 
> Shug750S said:
> ...


Any pics of the micro soft top? If you could be so kind. I have no idea what it is....

Was actually trying to help op as he could read all the previous posts and make his mind up.


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Just for you. 
Black and round tyres.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

dizlet said:


> does anyone know what they are?


Yeah, I brought this up on another thread, as mine came with Hankooks, as do most I think when you go with the standard 19" alloys. I wasn't very happy about it at the time - I've now done 3k on them and would say they're OK, but God they are noisy, which in my mind, makes them not OK. Also, I suspect the wear rate is going to be poor, but only time will tell. A car like the TTS should come with premium tyres, we all agree on that. I'll stick Michelin Pilot Super Sports on it when the time comes.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Levski65 said:


> Just for you.
> Black and round tyres.


Many thanks kind sir.

Was wondering what a micro was, but get it now, you meant a micra.


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> Levski65 said:
> 
> 
> > Just for you.
> ...


No probs mate was using the mobile, do you like it!


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

Levski65 said:


> [smiley=behead.gif]
> 
> 
> Shug750S said:
> ...


Hey Levski65 appreciate the support but it's not worth it. Just ignore the trolls. They soon get bored.


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

mjhamilton said:


> moda said:
> 
> 
> > I've got Bridgestone on my TT delivered last Friday. (19')
> ...


Cool, I'm not sure about epic but you'll have to let me know. You certainly won't be able to push it in this weather but once it warms up...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

dizlet said:


> does anyone know what they are?


Despite all the sarcasm and banter there are good reasons for searching for previous similar threads. 
When a subject had been thrashed out several times most peeps lose interest and can't be bothered typing all the same advice again and don't bother to contribute (or contribute helpfully). 
All the most helpful answers will probably be found in the previous threads.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

leopard said:


> Levski65 said:
> 
> 
> > Some people on this site are so negative,sarcastic and so rude.
> ...


I spent about 2 minutes on a parking fines forum earlier in the year (I am the life and soul of most partys) hoping to get some information and ended up sympathising with the wardens. The people were SO rude and seemed only to want to write convoluted legal-lite letters to councils to make them feel clever. It was all very weird. I'd rather pay the £65 than read all their rubbish!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm with you there mate totally, I got one went on a forum just paid it!


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> dizlet said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone know what they are?
> ...


You're right I should have searched, my bad. Just got a little excited on starting my first couple of forum posts. Hey, everyone can take advice, I guess what we are saying is it's how it's delivered.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

sherry13 said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Levski65 said:
> ...


. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

